# Use of 는데 and 니까 with 높은말



## nonchafari

Is this correct to use 는데 and 니까 with 높은말?
And which one is correct to use in the case below?

1. 학교 옆에 '만나식당' 이 괜찮은데 거기 한번 가 보십시오.
2. 학교 옆에 '만나식당' 이 괜찮으니까 한번 가 보십시오.


----------



## Kross

I am not sure about whether both sentences are correct, but they sound fine to me. To make them sound more friendly I'd like to turn the verb ending of (가) 보십시오 into (가) 보세요.


----------



## nonchafari

Hi Kross!
Thank you for your post.
So, both are sound fine to you.
Then I would like to know if the nuance of two sentences is the same.

And as you say, 보세요 sounds more friendly


----------



## Kross

nonchafari said:


> Then I would like to know if the nuance of two sentences is the same.


Yes, And they both can be used to recommend nearby good restaurants in a formal situation. That's why they sound less friendly (at least to me).


----------



## nonchafari

Thank you for helping!
I am begginer of Korean study and I don't want to sound rude, then often use this honorific form.
But as you said, it doesn't sound friendly...


----------

